# What is the lumen output for one VitaLUME PLUS T5 4ft 65k bulb?



## ktownlegend (Jun 3, 2009)

im looking into to something to run a 30 to 50 site cloner more than just "good enough" so i've been looking into one of the Sunleave Pioneers 4' vitalume t5's with 8 bulbs.

but i need to know the lumen output per bulb.

anybody know or know where to find that info cuz the manufacture doesn't list it neither does 1000bulbs.xxx


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 3, 2009)

so i take it nobody knows? okay who remembers the conversion from watts to lumens?  there 54 watt bulbs i believe.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 3, 2009)

Yo Ho ktownlegend

    Each VitaLUME PLUS T5,  4ft, 65k, 54W bloom tube produces 4800 _lumens_ at a color temp of 2900 K.  This times eight tubes will give a gross aggregate of
 38,400 lumens. 
  This will work well for your clones.

As for your conversion, sorry, this is the best I can offer, I wish I could guide you better than this;

 Lumen is defined according to the eyes sensitivity, i.e. the watt<->lumen conversion is dependent on the color of the light. One extreme is UV/IR light, you can have lots of watts in it, but the lumens are 0, because we can not see it.

And with flashlights (and anything else), your can not expect a 100% conversion, a lot of energy is wasted in heat.
Some typical values are:
incan: 5-30 lumen/watt
led: 60-100 lumen/watt


Good luck with the tubes, I think you will be satisfied as they are great for the vegging.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2009)

I use 54W T5s for vegging.  Mine came from HTG and each tube puts out 5000 lumens.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 3, 2009)

Yo Ho 

  THG is 100% dead on. Agromax puts out the F54HO 6400K Daylight spectrum that delivers 5000 Lumens. The spectrums that it puts out are great for vegging.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*
*


----------



## ktownlegend (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup cuz i was looking into getting either the 6 bulb pioneer or the 8 bulb pioneer just for a cloner. which i also haven't decided to go hydro or aero. cuz i have a pre fab aero 30 site setup, but i also have a soil set too. so its a toss up at this moment in time but the lumen out put on those bulbs was required information. I greatly appreciated it guys. 

Fire it up
KT


----------

